# T-Tracks & T Knobs?



## Mbrockman5 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to the forum, and am in the middle of setting my my work shop. I have a Delta bench DP and want to make a table for it. Can anyone tell me some ideas for T tracks? I don't have a router, and can't seem to find a store locally that sells things like that. The knobs either for that matter. Thanks for any advice/ideas.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Do you have a dado set for the table saw? You can make the grooves for the track with that.
Toilet bolts will fit most track and, if you have a set of hole cutters and/or a band saw, you can fashion your own knobs. Just chisel out the profile for a nut to fit the toilet bolt, then epoxy it in. The neat thing about the hole cutters is that the centering/guiding drill bit makes the hole for the toilet bolt. run the bolt through the hole saw hole, screw on the nut and bring it down on the knob so you can pencil around it as guides for your chisel cuts.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Knobs:
http://www.woodpeck.com/knobs.html

T track:
http://www.woodpeck.com/wpttrack.html

http://www.grizzly.com/search/search.aspx?q=t track&cachebuster=4573496424127370

PS: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If you do not have a router, either purchase one from an on-line store such as ToolsPlus.com or purchase a ready-made drill press table.

If you purchase the router, don't forget to purchase the router bits from e.g., EagleAmerica.com

http://www.woodpeck.com/wpdrillpresstable.html


----------



## Mbrockman5 (Feb 25, 2013)

Would these work for Adjustment knobs? They're just knobs for a lawn mower handle and i can just add some longer bolts and attach to the DP table


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Mbrockman5 said:


> Would these work for Adjustment knobs? They're just knobs for a lawn mower handle and i can just add some longer bolts and attach to the DP table


The knob may work, but you either need different bolts, or will need to grind these bolts to fit the track. Likely need to grind flats for side fit and some off the head to fit the shallow depth of the track.

Some tracks use either 1/4in or 5/16in hex head bolts.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I just ordered a bunch of jig hardware from Rockler. They had a sale on some items and free shipping.


----------



## Mbrockman5 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok. I've gotten pretty used to fabricating things on a minimal budget. From using pieces from my kids old cribs, to projects made entirely from scraps of projects gone wrong. Haha. (and to think, my wife says I'll never use any of the old crap i have laying around)


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Like Mengtian said, you can find knobs and t track at rockler... I think they are the best prices too. I like Gene howes idea of making your own with regular toilet bolts, though.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I collect usable knobs, where I find them. Throw them in the "knob box"
I still have a set of track and knobs, Rockler used to put on sale for $9.99. Current non sale price is $31.99
Those were the days! Not that long ago. That's scary

I also use a T slot cutter, router bit, for tracks in jigs etc.


----------



## Mbrockman5 (Feb 25, 2013)

I picked up a couple threaded T knobs from lowes, that way i can get the right sized hex head bolts to fit the table/tracks. Next is the tracks.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Even if you just strip it, this is a decent start for a drill press table, as it is cheaper than the hardware is some places.


----------



## Mbrockman5 (Feb 25, 2013)

I was looking at that a couple days ago. I might check that out next time i pass a harbor freight.


----------



## Mbrockman5 (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, i hate to say it, but i decided that it was easier to just buy a DP table. I went with the one from Harbor Freight. It works pretty good for my level of experience and was pretty cheap. I did add another fence for more versatility. But....i would have been happier with one i built myself. Sometimes you just have to say "screw it".


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah, I replaced the fence on mine immediately as well. I figure one day when it falls apart I'll tear off the hardware and make a nice one. Until that day it suits me fine.


----------



## Mbrockman5 (Feb 25, 2013)

I kept the original fence in the back. The only thing i don't like about it is when i need to raise the table up, the DP levers hit the back fence if it's too high. But me being an intermediate, it works ok. And like you said, i can always make improvements and tailor it my way.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I sometimes make a custom t-track by gluing yardsticks and paint stirrers together and embedding that in my surface. It all depends on the need. I also have bought track for 1/4-20 bolts off ebay. Or if you get a router, you can use a keyhole bit to make a track.

I grind carriage bolts flat on 2 sides for the bolts. They are much cheaper than toilet bolts.

I make my own knobs using t-nuts and either milk jug caps and fiberglass resin or 3/4" and 1 1/2" dowels. I prefer the wooden dowel-based ones as I have more control over their size and shape.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Spend some time with Garageworks.com. He makes his own jigs, etc. including knobs. http://www.garagewoodworks.com/video.php?category=jig


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

They sell t-track at Rockler pretty cheap. www.rockler.com

They also have all kinds of t-bolts and knobs.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Just be careful that you get consistent parts. Incra, Woodpeckers and others use 1/4" bolts while Rockler brand are 5/16". I had ordered some of the Rockler for my DP table but they didn't fit so I had to send them back.


----------



## Mbrockman5 (Feb 25, 2013)

When i was attempting to make my own table before i gave in (yeah, yeah, i know i shouldn't ever give up) and bought the Harbor Freight DP table, i bought some replacement lawn mower handles (about $4 or $5 a pair). They work pretty nice for my additional fence. The bolt heads were just a tad too big, so i just hand filed the sides down and it works good.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Mbrockman - Hope I'm not late for a post on your question, but I missed it until today when I saw "T-tracks". It resonates for me...

I fixed up my work bench with t-tracks as a major feature Any bench top tools or jigs that I have are now mounted on their own platforms (3/4 plywood) and can be secured to my workbench in less then a minute. T-tracks are just great for workshops... they just haven't caught on yet. So take a peek at my bench and see if I have anything that would interest you. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/versatile-small-shop-work-bench-unique-40361/


----------



## Mbrockman5 (Feb 25, 2013)

That's a pretty snazzy workbench. I like that. I'm actually in the middle of making a 4 ft long "mini bench" for my drill press, vise and grinder. That might be a good addition as well. Thanks


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Glad I could help here. I don't know what type of surface you plan, but choose to finish it as opposed to bare wood. I glue up projects, paint and stain right on my bench and nothing sticks to the bamboo flooring. One $55 box covered my bench and had enough left over to cover it again. The pipe clamps work great with the t-tracks and they do sell some that will screw to the underside of a bench.


----------

